# WIndows XP auf Deutsch



## Janis (19. Juni 2005)

HAllo,

ich habe folgendes Problem im Urlaub hab ich mir einen pc gekauft (der war besonders billig) jetzt hab ich da Windows XP original dabei mit servive pack 2 aber alles ist auf Englisch was soll ich tun?

Hilfe

Janis


----------



## der_Jan (19. Juni 2005)

Englisch Lernen. So schwer ist das bei windows doch nicht, oder? Auf der Arbeit isses auch Englisch und ich hab kein Problem.


----------



## Janis (19. Juni 2005)

Hallo

tschuldigung ich hätte es lieber wenn auf meine frage geantwortet wird und keine "alternativorschläge"

Janis


----------



## Robert Steichele (19. Juni 2005)

Bei Windows lässt sich regulär die Sprache nicht ändern, da jede als eigenständiges Windows verkauft wird.


----------



## Julian Maicher (19. Juni 2005)

Dann antworte ich auf deine Frage: Garnichts! Man kann die Sprache nicht ändern.


----------



## LittleDestroyer (19. Juni 2005)

Ich habe noch nie gehört das man die Sprache im Windows umändern kann.


----------



## McVader83 (19. Juni 2005)

Du kannst dir eine CD von nem Kumpel leihen der eine deutsche Version hat. Diese kannst du dann installieren und gibst einfach deinen Key bei der Installation an. Das ist lizenzrechtlich in Ordnung und keineswegs illegal oder hat was mit raubkopieren zu tun.


----------



## Nightcrawler (19. Juni 2005)

Hallo Janies,

Also man kann WinXP in Deutsch umstellen.
Habe das schon öfters gemacht, weil in unserer Firma nur PCs mit englichem Betriebssystem stehen un dich Sie fast überall umstellen mußte.

Geh einfach unter Systemsteuerung auf "Regions- und Sprachoptionen"

Regionale Einstellungen dort beides auf "Deutschland" ändern
Sprachen -> Details -> oben Deutsch und unten auf hinzufügen klicken und Deutsch hinzufügen, dann Englich entfernen, dann auf übernehmen, nochmals Englich entfernen und dann auf OK. 
Erweitert dort auch auf Deutschland umstellen.

jetzt müßte alles auf deutsch sein.

Gruß
Nightcrawler

PS.: sollte es nicht klappen, schreib mir bitte eine PM und du bekommst eine Batch-Datei von mir.

@McVader

Sorry das ich dich angesprochen habe, aber diese Methode klappt super.
Also bei ca. 400 Rechnern die unser Team bei Continetal in Hannover aufgestellt haben, lief das ohne Probleme mit dieser Umstellung. Den alle Rechner die neu angeliefert wurden hatten WinXP als Engliche Version installiert.


----------



## McVader83 (20. Juni 2005)

*hust*
1. Ich habe die Frage nicht gestellt.
2. Ist das absoluter Quatsch, weil du damit nur das Eingabegebietsschema änderst, aber nicht die Sprache des Betriebssystemes...


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Juni 2005)

Man kann  das System patchen, das es eine andere Sprache anzeigt. Allerdings ist dies nicht 100% sicher, der eine oder andere Dialog ist warscheinlich noch in Englisch. Für das 64 Bit Windows XP gibt es z. B. gar keine Deutsche Version, sondern nur so einen Patch.

Das MUI (mehrsprachiges Windows), ist aber normalerweise nicht als Retail zu bekommen:
http://www.microsoft.com/globaldev/DrIntl/faqs/muifaq.mspx


----------



## Nightcrawler (20. Juni 2005)

Meine Datei ist kein Patch sondern eine *.reg Datei die alle Einstellungen in der Registry ändert.

Dann neu starten und alles ist in Deutsch.

Gruß

Nightcrawler


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Juni 2005)

Nightcrawler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meine Datei ist kein Patch sondern eine *.reg Datei die alle Einstellungen in der Registry ändert.
> Dann neu starten und alles ist in Deutsch.



Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Du kannst vielleicht einige Teile von XP abändern. Aber die meisten Programme sind nativ in dieser Sprache kompiliert worden, lassen sich also nicht in der Sprache ändern ohne auch die Dateien in die richtige Sprache auszutauschen.


----------



## Robert Steichele (20. Juni 2005)

Warum sollte Microsoft speziell ein Multilinguales Windows XP anbieten, wenn man jedes beliebige wahlweise umstellen kann.
Evtl. habt ihr in eurer Firma so eine Multilinguale Version.


----------



## McVader83 (20. Juni 2005)

Ich denke am sichersten ist immer noch die Neuinstallation. Kein evtl. kein aber und es läuft. Und das was Nightcrawler dort beschrieb, ist nur die Umstellung des Tastatur Layouts und der Regional einstellung wie die Uhr angezeigt wird und ob Punkt oder Komma und son Krams. Also am besten echt schnell wieder vergessen. Das hat nichts mit dem Problem zu tun.


----------

